# Best flooring for a bunny room



## Sindri27 (Dec 11, 2013)

I just got done cleaning my bunny/workout room and decided its time to change out the carpet due to my rabbit digging up carpet in various places. What type of flooring would be best to replace it with? I have pergo xp laminate flooring in my living room and thought I might install that and use rugs not sure. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.:bunny24


----------



## zombiesue (Dec 11, 2013)

I think that would be easy to clean. You could just pick up the rugs, toss them in the wash, and wipe up / sweep up any other messes


----------



## missyscove (Dec 11, 2013)

I have some kind of fake plastic wood flooring in my room (I rent the house so I'm not really sure what it is) and I just covered that with rugs because the bunnies like traction. Most of my rugs are small enough to fit in my washing machine and get laundered regularly. It works really well for us.


----------



## FreezeNkody (Dec 11, 2013)

I use linoleum.i bought sticky kind and then bought plywood and stuck them to it. Works fantastic.


----------



## Sindri27 (Dec 11, 2013)

I think I may go ahead and put in the pergo from the living room we have some left and then I will just get rugs. The rabbits don't like walking on that floor or our tile floors. Thanks for your ideas. =)


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 11, 2013)

Just curious though... if your bunny digs at the carpet, don't you think she'll dig at the rugs as well?


----------



## missyscove (Dec 12, 2013)

My buns will dig at their rugs, but if they're just cheap ones I can pick up I don't care so much as if they're permanent installations in the home like wall-to-wall carpet. Digging won't hurt them. Eating will and that's why I don't pick rugs that can have the fibers or whatever you call them easily pulled out because I know they'd have a to of fun doing that and destroying the rugs.


----------



## Sindri27 (Dec 12, 2013)

I found some rugs at wal mart that are pretty cheap like someone said I would rather them dig up and tear up disposable rugs vs installed carpet. I really wish I could put carpet back in there but I don't want to chance it. This has become a problem pretty recently. Things got moved around in the room his cage set up is in a new location. I think he is digging at attempts to move his cage back to where it was before. He is constantly moving around his litterbox full of hay and his hoppers hide away. I can hear him throwing the boxes around in the morning time. Then I come in to clean and visit and put things back in their place. Usagi is quite a character. I love him even though he destroys carpets, baseboards and workout equipment.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 12, 2013)

We had tile put down on the floor and used as baseboard too. Then I went to Home Depot and bought a large remnant, bigger than my room and had to cut it to fit. It was cheap, so, if Cosmo digs it up too much I'll just replace it with another cheap piece of carpet. ( had enough for another room, so it's in the garage waiting)


----------



## Sindri27 (Dec 12, 2013)

That sounds like a great idea as well... hmm I will look into a remnant whenever go I go to Home depot to get the extra pergo I need to do the floor.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 12, 2013)

I have carpeting in my living room that I didn't want to tear up, but I was tired of fussing with a HUGE tarp under their enclosure (which provides about 120 square feet of run space) so I installed this stuff right over the carpet (I did leave the tarp down just in case pee or water ever managed to get through the tiny crack between tiles). It provides a lot of traction compared to slick flooring and seems to be chew-proof (granted, my bunns don't have access to the outer edges of the tiled area).

One nice thing about that flooring is that if you ever move your bunnies, you can move the flooring too... and you don't have to go through the hassle of pulling up whatever the current flooring is.


----------



## honeybunnies (Dec 12, 2013)

I have my buck on carpet as he doesn't dig or spray & I have 2 does on a vinyl floor, as they tend to dig more & the floor can be mopped which is practical at times, when needed. :sweep 

Perhaps it just depends on the personality & personal behaviour of the bunny as to what is best underfoot for them. :bunnyheart


----------

